# The Twins Effect



## warlock (Jul 11, 2005)

This is a good, fun light-weight film if you want to leave your brain at the door and have a good time. It can be summed up as being a Hong Kong version of Buffy, with 2 girls standing in for Sarah Michelle Geller, there's a brooding vampire hero, a (male) vampire slayer, and the 2 girls. Does some nice piss-taking out of the Matrix too


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jul 12, 2005)

Silly but fun movie renamed The Vampire Effect for the U.S. market. Charlene Choi is so cute and young looking, that I almost feel guilty watching her. Pretty good production values, except for the vampires Billy Bob fangs.


----------

